# Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester



## tm0975 (16. Juli 2010)

*Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

wie hardware-infos berichtet, gelangt die von palit für die Bemusterung und Bewertung zur Verfügung gestellte Version der GTX460 so nicht in den Handel. Die im Handel befindlcihe Version ist deutlich lauter. Mehr dazu erfahrt Ihr hier:

Palit GTX 460 - Premiumversion für die Presse - News - Hardware-Infos

inwiefern andere Hersteller ähnlich verfahren haben, ist unklar. jeder sollte jeder, der sich für eine gtx460 interessiert, genau schauen, welche modellversion er letztendlich kauft bzw geliefert bekommt. genaue infos findet man i.d.r. bei den Herstellern der karten, ggf. auf nachfrage.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Sowas habe ich zB schon bei der Hawk vermutet. Weil PCGHX seine Hawk höher takten konnte als die User. Haben vl. eine separierte Karte bekommen.


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Schon ein wenig gemein, auf solche Tricks zurück zu greifen, um es für die User attraktiver zu machen.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Gemeine Schweinische Abzocke nenn ich sowas, die Leser (User) geben viel Geld für die Zeitschriften aus in denen Test zum gewünschten Produkt sind und dann sind diese Manipuliert, is ja genauso wie Damals bei Computerbild wo die Gelld bekommen haben dafür das sie die ALDI/Medion/Tevion etc. auf gute Plätze gestellt haben!


----------



## tm0975 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Gemeine Schweinische Abzocke nenn ich sowas, die Leser (User) geben viel Geld für die Zeitschriften aus in denen Test zum gewünschten Produkt sind und dann sind diese Manipuliert, is ja genauso wie Damals bei Computerbild wo die Gelld bekommen haben dafür das sie die ALDI/Medion/Tevion etc. auf gute Plätze gestellt haben!



in diesem fall ist das aber nicht den testern und redakteuren anzuilasten, sondern dem hersteller palit. die quittung kommt prompt und die user beschweren sich über laute gtx460-karten! ist halt immer auhc firmenphilosopihe, ob man sowas macht oder nciht. jeder sollte überlegen, ob er sein geld zu palit trägt. gibt ja doch noch andere boadrpartner für nvidiakarten, wenns dann eine gtx460 sein soll. btw. die 5830 kostet nun weniger als 160 €, wenn auch leider hier:

Pixmania RADEON HD 5830 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot Pixmania RADEON HD 5830 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0


----------



## rAveN_13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Ist doch Standard... Die wahren golden samples oder platin samples? gehen nun mal an die Presse. Kauft den Mist nicht wenn sich herausstellt dass das Gerät Müll ist.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Naja, wenn man sich die Karten nur mal anschaut sieht man doch schon wie billig die aussehen.
Warum hat man nicht einfach das Referenzdesign von NVidia benutzt, das schnitt doch am besten ab, und das OHNE Spawa Kühler.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

das sich einige Hersteller immer noch so gekonnt selbst ins Bein schießen *Respekt!

aber Gainward/Palit ist doch schon seit der HD4850 in Verruf, das die es immer noch nicht einsehen einen kleinen kühler auf die spawas zu kleben ist doch Peinlich oder eher däml***


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Oh Oh .... ich hab da jetzt ja bisschen bammel !
Auch in einigen der ersten Bewertungen liest man teilweise (scharfe) Kritik ...... 

Hab mir vorgestern die Gainward GLH bestellt, sollte eigentlich heut oder morgen eintreffen, hoffe das mit der alles "cool" is ....


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

kannst ja dann berichten


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Gemeine Schweinische Abzocke nenn ich sowas, die Leser (User) geben viel Geld für die Zeitschriften aus in denen Test zum gewünschten Produkt sind und dann sind diese Manipuliert, is ja genauso wie Damals bei Computerbild wo die Gelld bekommen haben dafür das sie die ALDI/Medion/Tevion etc. auf gute Plätze gestellt haben!



Das mag vorkommen, ist aber *sicher nicht* die Regel.
Wenn eine Redaktion wie PCGHX so eine Karte bekommt die "ausgesucht" wurde, können die Redakteure dafür ganz ich nix.


----------



## kuer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Oh Oh .... ich hab da jetzt ja bisschen bammel !
> Auch in einigen der ersten Bewertungen liest man teilweise (scharfe) Kritik ......
> 
> Hab mir vorgestern die Gainward GLH bestellt, sollte eigentlich heut oder morgen eintreffen, hoffe das mit der alles "cool" is ....


 

Ich habe die GLH. Sie ist leise und recht kühl. Mach dir keine Gedanken. Ach so. Von der Leistung her ist sie auch ok. OC'n geht nicht mehr viel. Sie ist aber schnell genug. Schöne Karte. Ist seit der 7900GT wieder mal ein NV von Gainward in meinem Rechner. mal sehen wie lange sie hält.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Wir sind dran. Offenbar unterscheiden sich die Sonic und die Sonic Platinum massiv. Wobei letztere bei uns eine VRM-Kühlung hat und die Retails nicht. So etwas darf nicht vorkommen - wir möchten natürlich die Karten so testen, wie sie den Endkunden erreichen.


----------



## tm0975 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir sind dran. Offenbar unterscheiden sich die Sonic und die Sonic Platinum massiv. Wobei letztere bei uns eine VRM-Kühlung hat und die Retails nicht. So etwas darf nicht vorkommen - wir möchten natürlich die Karten so testen, wie sie den Endkunden erreichen.



danke für die bestätigung. hoffe auf einen direkten vergleich beider modelle. sicherlich ist das problem bei den jetzigen temperaturen ausgeprägter als sonst.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir sind dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goner (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Dann wollen wir mal optimistisch sein.....hatte mir die glh auch vorgestern bestellt und hol sie gleich von der post ab.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

*Irritationen um Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum: PCGH klärt auf*


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



poiu schrieb:


> kannst ja dann berichten



Also meine GLH kam heut und ich bin momentan zufrieden ......
Karte eingebaut, is ziemlich klein gegenüber meiner GTX260, BETA-Treiber installiert und alles lief alles sofort störungsfrei.
Kurz mal 3Dmark und FarCryBench durchlaufen lassen um die Läutstärke zu checken ... ich könnte sie raushören heut nachmittag, aber sie blieb dezent im Hintergrund, kein wildes Hochgedrehe oder sonstiges.
Eben ordentlich BFBC2 gezockt und da is garnix zu hören (Kopfhörer auf).

Habe immer das OSD des Afterburner an und kann nur sagen, das is die kühlste Karte seitdem ich Temps beobachte .... und das im Sommer!

Screenshot unten vom HWmonitor mit Ausschnitt vom Taskmanager wo die Laufzeit des Rechners angegeben ist (HWmonitor läuft sobald ich den Rechner starte).
Man beachte die max. GPU-Temp!!


----------



## N1truX (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Schön, aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn deine HDDs 25 °C haben und die Graka im Idle um die 27 °C, dann kann es bei dir nicht sonderlich warm sein. Ich habe hier (Berlin) die Tage Probleme meine HDDs unter 40 °C (mit aktiv-Kühlung!) zu halten. Bei ~36 °C Tagsüber sowie eine gewissen Eigenwärme geht da ja auch nicht viel weniger.
Also ist es bei dir wohl nicht wirklich sommerlich, sondern eher Herbst/Frühling


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



N1truX schrieb:


> Schön, aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn deine HDDs 25 °C haben und die Graka im Idle um die 27 °C, dann kann es bei dir nicht sonderlich warm sein. Ich habe hier (Berlin) die Tage Probleme meine HDDs unter 40 °C (mit aktiv-Kühlung!) zu halten. Bei ~36 °C Tagsüber sowie eine gewissen Eigenwärme geht da ja auch nicht viel weniger.
> Also ist es bei dir wohl nicht wirklich sommerlich, sondern eher Herbst/Frühling




Ich versuche mein Häuschen über Nacht so weit wie möglich runterzukühlen im Sommer, um die Hitze vom Tage rauszubekommen, indem ich ab 22Uhr alle Fenster öffne und über Nacht auflasse.
Als ich den Sceenshot machte, hat ich ne Raumtemperatur von 21°C, draussen waren es 16°C ....


----------



## Gamiac (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Einer der Gründe weswegen ich lieber zu wirklich renomierten Herstellern (EVGA , Sapphire) greife und lieber ein paar € mehr Zahle .


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe weswegen ich lieber zu wirklich renomierten Herstellern (EVGA , Sapphire) greife und lieber ein paar € mehr Zahle .




Macht EVGA nicht nur das Refferenz Design?


----------



## fuSi0n (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Würde Gainward/Plait eh kein zweites Mal kaufen. Da diese Firmen ein eigenes PCB-Layout verwenden ist eine Kühlung druch Wasser gleich mal teurer und deutlich schwieriger zu bekommen. Ich kann davon ein Lied singen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir sind dran. Offenbar unterscheiden sich die Sonic und die Sonic Platinum massiv. Wobei letztere bei uns eine VRM-Kühlung hat und die Retails nicht. So etwas darf nicht vorkommen - wir möchten natürlich die Karten so testen, wie sie den Endkunden erreichen.



Dann fangt doch mal an, Produkte im Handel zu kaufen und gegen eure Review Samples antreten zu lassen!

Das dürfte äußerst interessant sein, nicht nur bei Grafikkarten...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Bisschen kostspielig. Sofern nicht gerade Launch ist, beziehen wir Samples von Retail-Händlern wie Alternate oder Caseking. Und idR sind die identisch, das mit Palit ist die krasse Ausnahme - die wissen, dass wir uns nicht reinlegen lassen (wollen).


----------



## Marauder (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bisschen kostspielig. Sofern nicht gerade Launch ist, beziehen wir Samples von Retail-Händlern wie Alternate oder Caseking. Und idR sind die identisch, das mit Palit ist die krasse Ausnahme - die wissen, dass wir uns nicht reinlegen lassen (wollen).



Ich versteh dat nich... 
Warum einen Kühler weglassen, nur weil es machbar ist? Sollte nicht auch bei den Herstellern angekommen sein, daß das Lautstärkeverhalten auch zum Großteil kaufentscheidend geworden ist?

Mal ehrlich, was kostet den son (semi)passives Kühlerchen in der Produktion und am fertigen Produkt?

Ich möchte EINMAL eine Graka kaufen, ohne gleich einen alternativen Kühler mitzubestellen.


----------



## Barnie (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*



Marauder schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was kostet den son (semi)passives Kühlerchen in der Produktion und am fertigen Produkt?




Die Schiere Masse machts denke ich, rechne mal die Paar cents auf die  verkauften Stückzahlen weltweit hoch. Wenn ich doch bloß auf die schnelle Verkaufszahlen von Palit gefunden hätte. Hab aber nich wirklich Zeit und mein Kumpel Google schläft noch.


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 -  separate, besssere Version für die Tester*

Finde es eine riesen Schweinerei von Palit Dies sollten die zahlungswilligen Kunden entsprechend honorieren... Wer am Kunden mit fiesen Tricks sparen will, schadet am Ende nur einem, sich selbst!


----------

